# صور نادرة لتقديم القديسة العذراء مريم الى الهيكل بأورشليم



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## vetaa (27 يناير 2011)

*جميله جدا
وبركتها تكون معانا دايما يارب

شكرا
*


----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *جميله جدا*
> *وبركتها تكون معانا دايما يارب*
> 
> *شكرا*


ميرسي يا vetaa
لمرورك   الرائع

الرب يبارك فيكي ​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2011)

صور جميله اوى 

شكراااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> صور جميله اوى
> 
> 
> شكراااااااا يا قمر
> ...



 ميرسي يا اخت  candy 
وشكرا لمرورك وردك الجميل
الرب معك
​


----------



## MAJI (30 يناير 2011)

صور بديعة جدا
شكرا على تعبك كلدانية
العذراء تحرسك


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2011)

MAJI قال:


> صور بديعة جدا
> شكرا على تعبك كلدانية
> العذراء تحرسك


 نورت موضوعي بمروورك الراااائع


----------



## ارووجة (30 يناير 2011)

صور حلوة
الرب يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> صور حلوة
> الرب يباركك


مرسي لمروورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## derik (30 يناير 2011)

ربنا يباركك  كلدانية    تقبلي تحياتي   الطيبة 

http://www.derik-vb.com


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2011)

derik قال:


> ربنا يباركك كلدانية تقبلي تحياتي الطيبة


 مرور جميل منك
اتمنئ لكم التوفيق




​


----------



## Rosetta (1 فبراير 2011)

*صور جدا مميزة 
ربنا يباركك اختي الغالية 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *صور جدا مميزة ​*
> *ربنا يباركك اختي الغالية *
> 
> *سلام المسيح معك *​




يااحلئ Rosetta
نورت  موضوعي
اشكر مرورك  العطر


----------



## kalimooo (9 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يعوضك يا قمر


----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​




نورت الموضوع
شكراااا لك​


----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يعوضك يا قمر


روزي
اسعدني مروورك  ​


----------



## هانى حنا دوماس (12 فبراير 2011)

صور فى منتها الجمال حلوة قوى بجد شكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2011)

هانى حنا دوماس قال:


> صور فى منتها الجمال حلوة قوى بجد شكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الصور 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## vetaa (13 فبراير 2011)

*استاذ *derik

*بعتذر عن الغاء موقع حضرتك
فى قسم مخصص ف المنتدى للاعلان عن المواقع


*


----------



## toty sefo (13 فبراير 2011)

صور جميله جدا ومعبره قوى ​


----------



## فايروس (13 فبراير 2011)

صور جميلة
يعطيك العافية


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2011)

*بركه أم النور معك
شكرا جدااا جدااا*​


> ​


----------



## باسبوسا (2 مارس 2011)

ميرسى جدا على الصور .


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 مارس 2011)

صور حلوة


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2011)

شكرااا لمروركم في موضوعي
بارك الرب حياتكم





​


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مارس 2011)

*بركتها وشفاعتها تكون معانا كلنا
اميييييييييييييييييييين
ميرسى ع الصور
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك علطول​*


----------



## ستيفان (10 مارس 2011)

*جميله جدا*
* بركتها يارب *​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2011)

سلام الرب معكم
مروركم اسعدني شكراا لكم



​


----------

